# Neumi BS5 Bookshelf Speaker Review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I recently ordered and tested the Neumi BS5. Review is up on my website here: Neumi BS5 Bookshelf Speaker Review 

Decent little speaker for only $90/pair.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)




----------

